# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Accomplished goal of meeting my dream guide!

## dreamsOfSpace

I've been wanting to meet my dream guide for awhile and have been trying for 5-6 months, and it finally happened last night!  First I became lucid.  One of the most reliable ways I've become lucid is when I am alone in a dream, and then I realize I might be dreaming, and I do a reality check.  I always do 3 checks: Look at hands, push finger thru palm, pinch my nose and breathe.  The pinched nose worked after a few attempts, and I was lucid!  But I was in my dark bedroom and wanted to go somewhere else, so I let myself fall backwards, and then I was flying, and after flying for awhile, I tried to go up higher, which took me to another dream scene.  Then I was in a school hallway, and trying to keep my lucidity, I started rubbing my hands together and tell myself 'this is a dream'.  I saw this dream character and I have never gone up to a dream character before while I was lucid, so I ask him 'Can you take me to my dream guide?'.  He looks at me strangely, then takes me to this room, and tells me to wait outside, and then this large Indian figure came out (male or female, cannot remember), and is looking at me for awhile and then finally says something about 'needing to look inside' or 'needing to do it myself' and then disappeared, and I realized I didn't get to ask them the questions that I have been wanting to ask my dream figure, and then I woke up.  But still, very excited to make this much progress!

----------


## DawnEye11

Congrats~  ::D:  That sounds like an awesome first meeting.

----------


## Lang

Congrats!  ::D:

----------


## naturespirit

Congratulations!  :smiley: 

I feel tempted to share my experience... 

The cramped spaceship lands successfully... 
I scan my environment:
I am informed I am on the moon, except it has been terraformed for human settlement. Soviet settlement. The sky is blue (there are oxygen generators at the pole) and the ground is a smooth grey as the regolith has been varnished over to prevent lung cancer. I assemble with other soldiers to perform some exercises to keep our bodies lithe and strong in the weakened gravity. I suddenly have an over powering feeling of playfulness? I do a huge jump and after I have left, I become lucid. I continue forward and I fly across a street lined with terraces. In the corner on my right there is a curved brick wall. 
I phase through it and find myself in an enclosed garden. There is a small weeping birch tree surrounded by green grass. I ask, remembering my intense goal, 'May I humbly please meet my dream guide?' Two leaves sprout on the white tree. I repeat my question, but I still remain calm. A wildly distorted man steps out of the birch tree! I ask him 'What is your name?' 
I receive the reply of 'Don. Don Bloot' 



With him I fly speedily into a red brick house. I find myself in my bedroom. I ask tentatively, 'Sorry, but you DO look a little bizarre.' 
He asks me to correct him myself, and I am now talking to a tall young man. 
Suddenly, I cannot remember I phased through a wall! I panic. I attempt to phase through several walls only to bounce back. Frustrated, I ask him what I should do, after all he IS my dream guide. I get the reply, 'Quiche don't usually fly this high.' I look out the window near my desk and I see a flying quiche. Wut! 

Continue to cultivate a strong relationship!

----------


## dreamsOfSpace

That is an awesome experience with your dream guide, 'Don Bloot'!  I'm envious because I have not made it to space yet, but that's definitely on my lucid list.  I'm curious to hear about anyone's dreams with their dream guide after their first experience:

Did your dream guide change in subsequent dreams, and how?  
Was anyone able to lengthen the conversation, and ask questions you had prepared during your waking life? 
Was anyone able to travel to different scenes with their dream guide?  
Different ways you summoned your dream guide?
What was the most surprising thing your dream guide told you or did?

Looking forward to hearing about your experiences!

----------


## DannyCool

My dream guide gives lectures but I can't remember them all or all of them due to lack of clarity. He can appear in different forms but it is obvious that it is him. My dream guide shows up because I am spending a lot of my day time life thinking about him and the type of things he says. I have not had many lucid dreams where I was in control with my dream guide. Your dream guide sounds really good as he is helping you find out for yourself more about life and dream.

----------


## Anargy

Naturespirit, I couldn't stop laughing after reading about that flying quiche. That's just genius!

----------


## Courga

> Suddenly, I cannot remember I phased through a wall! I panic. I attempt to phase through several walls only to bounce back. Frustrated, I ask him what I should do, after all he IS my dream guide. I get the reply, 'Quiche don't usually fly this high.' I look out the window near my desk and I see a flying quiche. Wut!



I actually find it really interesting that your guide went incoherent after you started to panic. I sometimes wonder if if dream guides reflect our conscious state of mind; that is, if you're feeling panicked and confused, they will too. I have never been anything but 100% somber and serious with my dream guide (that seems to be the only way I can talk to her), and she is only ever serious with me.

----------

